# Replacing the OEM moisture barrier



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I plan on using Dynamat on the inside of the outer door skin and on the inside of the inner door sheet metal (on the same surface the factorier moisture barrier is installed onto.

Obviously one should keep the moisture barrier and replace it over the Dynamat on the surface it was originally applied to. 

Question is - if I want to use something like Luxury Liner Pro, which surface should that be attached to? The outside of the interior door trim? Over top of the Dynamat attached to the inside of the outer door skin?

Many thanks,
Slightly Confused.


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

As long as your dynamat is making a good sealed connection, you can skip the moisture barrier, as the dynamt is now providing this function.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

sebberry said:


> I plan on using Dynamat on the inside of the outer door skin and on the inside of the inner door sheet metal (on the same surface the factorier moisture barrier is installed onto.
> 
> Obviously one should keep the moisture barrier and replace it over the Dynamat on the surface it was originally applied to.
> 
> ...


Finally! A thread that isn't about _"What's the best sub for me? I am incapable of making my own decisions!"_

The Luxury Liner should be hung between the [Dynamat or whatever] and the interior door panel, ideally decoupled from the door using closed-cell foam. See any one of several sound-deadening threads on the Technical board. You can secure it with industrial Velcro.

As far as the vapor barrier: if you can't salvage it, interior painting tarp seems like it's the same grade of plastic.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Finally! A thread that isn't about _"What's the best sub for me? I am incapable of making my own decisions!"_
> 
> The Luxury Liner should be hung between the [Dynamat or whatever] and the interior door panel, ideally decoupled from the door using closed-cell foam. See any one of several sound-deadening threads on the Technical board. You can secure it with industrial Velcro.
> 
> As far as the vapor barrier: if you can't salvage it, interior painting tarp seems like it's the same grade of plastic.



Thank you! 

I'm looking at the Luxury Liner Pro which is MLV mated to closed cell foam. As with most cars, there are some larger openings in the inner door skin. If I Dynamat'd that skin there would still be some holes there. Could I forego the moisture barrier and use the LLP in its place since it is a closed cell foam? 

I'm assuming the foam faces outwards with the MLV not actually being adheared to a surface.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you should seal those large holes with aluminum flashing, sheet metal, etc


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

Foil, naturally is one of the best moisture planets out there. If you are using foil lined dynamat, like Dynamat Extreme, then don't worry about it. It should provide adequate coverage. Also, there are several plastic films on the market today that provide an excellent moisture barrier, but they can get pricey. Saranex is one of them.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Koi Pond Liner 5' X 10' 45 mil EPDM ... $35
Koi Pond Liner 5' X 10' 45 mil EPDM 25 Year Warranty | eBay

It is not 1/8" thick like most MLV sold but it is thick enough (and very pliable) that it will act as a noise barrier to help to reduce road noise on top of using it as a moisture barrier.


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

Is there a quick and easy way to remove the goo that adheres the vapor barrier around the edges? That stuff is a pain.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jedc said:


> Is there a quick and easy way to remove the goo that adheres the vapor barrier around the edges? That stuff is a pain.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...umb/75565-door-vapor-barrier-goo-removal.html


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, this was really helpful for me...I had the same questions as I'm about to install my Second Skin products.


----------

